# Gaming Guessing Game



## McMurphy

The following guessing game, which I have outright stolen from a post made by Brian in the Comic Board(you will never stop me! ), puts gamers' knowledge to the test.

I will start this thread with a pretty darn easy character.  You get it right, you have control of the thread.

Have fun.

PS: We can extend the subject matter to include more than mere character guessing. Scenes, graphics, and the like can be also used. In those cases, please make clear if people are supposed to be guessing the character or the game.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Mrs Pac-man?

Assuming I am correct, here's my contribution.


----------



## McMurphy

Yep, you are correct.

I know I KNOW him, but I am forgetting the name.....I keep getting Duke from GI Joe stuck in my head, and he is blocking the view.


----------



## Green

It's Duke Nukem, I believe. I'll just scour the net for a pic of some character, and I'll post it shortly


----------



## Green

Ok, here we go...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

My original thought was the 1st Prince of Persia game, but I think that character had a turban, so time for a complete guess.
Is it Luke Skywalker?


----------



## Green

No, it's not Luke Skywalker


----------



## McMurphy

Is it a character from the NES version of "Joust?"


----------



## Green

No 

Ok, I feel a bit cruel here, so I'll give a really obvious clue:

*Hint:* Winters_Sorrow should learn to trust his instincts more


----------



## cornelius

prince of persia? I'll let winters_sorrow choose a new pic


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I really thought he had a turban?
Oh well, here's one of my all-time favourites. I'll be wanting the character *and *the game.


----------



## sanityassassin

Is it Dante from devil may cry series?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Nope
This guy is a little earlier.


----------



## McMurphy

Vincent?  From Final Fantasy 7?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Right game, wrong character.


----------



## Morgy

Sephiroth. I have yet to meet any hard-core young final fantasy player that hasn't used that as a desktop.  Including my boyfriend.. *stare* 

I'll go search for  a pic.


----------



## Morgy

Oh boo. I was hoping that even though it won't let me post a link to the picture that it would at least let me make an attachment, but nope. Think anyone could post it for me, heh? Or the most logical step, skip me! Someone post a picture! Sorry everyone


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Morgy, you should be able to post the picture if you firstly find the pic you want to use on the web, copy it's web address, then click on Insert Image next to the hyperlink function on here, and paste the address details.

PM me if you have any problems


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ok, this one's on behalf of Morgy - guess away!


----------



## cornelius

link, but which game?? Zelda- ...


----------



## Morgy

Some say it was the greatest RPG of all time.
But.. I guess that doesn't help much as a hint


----------



## McMurphy

If we are in agreement that the N64 game, _*"Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time"*_ is the best action rpg ever released, than I MAY have a correct guess here.


----------



## cornelius

damn, I was just listening to the soundtrack of it. I love "links awakening" on gameboy, and I am looking for a SNES game of " a link to the past"

can anyone help me on that aspect? please?


----------



## Morgy

Correct! 

Unfortunatly all my SNES games fell victim to my mother's spring cleaning


----------



## McMurphy

To the SNES game, ebay is going to be the best bet.

Okay, I am going to take us out of the video game genre for the next guessing round.  For this one, simply name the board that you find this gamepiece resting on.


----------



## sanityassassin

It is quite a small pic and hard to see could it be a peice of calvary from risk


----------



## McMurphy

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> It is quite a small pic and hard to see could it be a peice of calvary from risk



You are correct!

This is going to date me, but I remember when Risk boardgames came with those little "X", "I", and "III" pieces to represent the military power of players instead on the nifty little characters.

Risk has always been one of my favorite board games (I even had an online hosted Mac version of the game once upon a time), even if I have yet to ever win a round. 

The thread is yours.


----------



## Morgy

My risk game had the wooden square pieces


----------



## sanityassassin

sorry didn't realise I was right I'll get on to a pic asap


----------



## sanityassassin

see if you can get this game


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

It reminds me of Syndicate Wars - I don't know why...


----------



## sanityassassin

No it is not syndicate wars but is of a similar style


----------



## Green

Deus Ex?


----------



## sanityassassin

well done green your shot


----------



## Green

Ha! What a guess 

Bit busy atm, but I'll post something up before I go to bed (me? go out on a friday night? pffff).


----------



## Green

Green said:
			
		

> I'll post something up before I go to bed



And then completely forgot! Ok, here we go... Name the game, please


----------



## cornelius

Dead or Alive? can't really see it well.


----------



## Green

No, not dead or alive


----------



## Green

Not much going on here, so I'll post a couple of hints now and see how it goes.

*#1* It's a recent game (latter half of 2005).
*#2* It was pretty COOL (sorry, that's a lame hint/pun/joke).


----------



## Rane Longfox

Half Life 2?


----------



## Green

Jesus, no. 

Ok, nobody's getting this, so I'll give the answer. It was, of course, Fahrenheit.

Ok, I'll do an easier one now... name the game.


----------



## Rane Longfox

It's the monkey of Timesplitters: Future Perfect 

(yeah, I know it's not)


----------



## direghost

black and white.  The second one I think.


----------



## Green

I'll give you that... it was the first one (as far as I know, anyway) 

Well done, let's have a pic!


----------



## direghost

here's an easy one, oldy but goody


----------



## cornelius

looks like goldor from the power rangers...


----------



## direghost

yeah that's definitely NOT the correct answer


----------



## Rane Longfox

Well, its either FF1 or 2. Urm... 2, I would guess. Its gotta be Bahamut, right?


----------



## Salazar

oh! it's that evil guy from Final Fantasy 1! Don't remember his name


----------



## kyektulu

*Is it Choas from final fantasy 1?*
*Im pretty sure of it *


----------



## kyektulu

*Right guess this one it is an ultimate classic and one of my fave RPG's of all time.
*


----------



## kyektulu

*I CANNOT BELIEVE no one has got this!!!!!! 

Come on guys at least take a guess.....

If u dont get it by tomorrow I will change it.... ***sigh***
*


----------



## cornelius

a sweet little bird whispered "grandia" and "joeri"

as the birdie whipered this , i don't know the spelling
but I'd like to thank the birdie!


----------



## kyektulu

*Its Justin.... but close enough.

 Go on then get a charecter for us to guess! *


----------



## cornelius

Ok one coming up


----------



## sanityassassin

is this a  picture of you from the future c?

but seriously he looks familar but can't place him


----------



## cornelius

if he does look familiar, you'd bee on of the few..
it's from the year 2000.


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes I do recognise him from somewhere too...

 A stab in the dark but is he from Shadow Hearts Covenant?*


----------



## cornelius

no it's not
too bad, dear Kye, but do keep on trying...


----------



## direghost

Sorry I was gone for a while, but yeah it was Chaos from Final Fantasy 1.  Good job Kyektulu!


----------



## cornelius

c'mon people, it can be that hard?

another hint?

infogrames


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

It's not Balder's Gate (I or II) is it?
It definately looks like a potrait from one of those type of games.
Icewind Dale etc etc


----------



## cornelius

hmmm, close, but then again not close enough...
try again


----------



## cornelius

so we have RPG, infogrames, 2000, and "balder's gate look-a-like"

extra hints: secolorum, Skorn and pentagram


----------



## McMurphy

cornelius said:
			
		

> so we have RPG, infogrames, 2000, and "balder's gate look-a-like"
> 
> extra hints: secolorum, Skorn and pentagram



Soulbringer?


----------



## kyektulu

*Is it from your fave Morrowind Cornelius?

 Never played it so dont know the charecters.*


----------



## cornelius

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Soulbringer?


 

yes you are absolutely right! do you know/play the game ? If so, please try to guess the character. If not , you probably cheated to get the answer 

It wasn't morrowind, dear Kye, Morrowind is far more advanced ( and it's from 2003, from Bethesda softworks)


----------



## McMurphy

cornelius said:
			
		

> yes you are absolutely right! do you know/play the game ? If so, please try to guess the character. If not , you probably cheated to get the answer
> 
> It wasn't morrowind, dear Kye, Morrowind is far more advanced ( and it's from 2003, from Bethesda softworks)


Nope, I have never played the game, so I have no idea what would be the character's name.  Bazooka Joe?  

I cheated in the sense that I threw out  a game name that came to mind that matched the hints that you provided.


----------



## cornelius

it was hammer 

you're turn then?


----------



## McMurphy

*I am old....evidence*



			
				cornelius said:
			
		

> it was hammer
> 
> you're turn then?



Heh, I don't know if I deserve the turn since I didn't actually name the character, but, if cornelius is willing to overlook the fact to keep the thread going, I can certainly oblidge. 

I am not looking for the character name of the following; just identify the following game:


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: I am old....evidence*

*
It looks like it is from the sega mega drive by the graphics, not sure of the game though.*


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: I am old....evidence*

Sega, unless you are thinking of the Sega Master system, is actually too NEW for the game.

Hint:  It appeared on the original Nintendo.


----------



## cornelius

on the original nintendo? I pass


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: I am old....evidence*

*Never played nintendo... I take it it isnt mario or kong? 
*


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: I am old....evidence, the sequel*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Never played nintendo... I take it it isnt mario or kong?
> *


Nope, neither of those flagship games. Okay. I am going to pick another, more recent selection because this reminder of how dated I am is depressing me. 

The above image was a screencap of the original Nintendo game "Bionic Commando."

Here is the new selection.  Simply name the game it is from.


----------



## Quokka

I would have guessed that the previous picture was from some port of bionic commando... which I remember from the arcade which shows how old I am lol. is this one referring to a Suidoken game?


----------



## McMurphy

Quokka said:
			
		

> I would have guessed that the previous picture was from some port of bionic commando... which I remember from the arcade which shows how old I am lol. is this one referring to a Suidoken game?



Really?  Darn, I thought I should change the pic after a week of no one offering up a guess.  Next time, I will be more patient. 

As for your guess, nope.  This pic from a playstation 2 game is not in reference to a Suidoken game.


----------



## kyektulu

*Well it is a japenese game I bet with the eyes and all...

My nephew plays 'Dragon Ball Z' games is it one of them?*


----------



## cornelius

the character does resemble to Gohan a lot, but with a different set of clothes...


----------



## Quokka

Dragon Quest 8


----------



## McMurphy

Quokka said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest 8


Bingo.   "Dragon Quest VIII" is the correct answer.  It's your board, _*Quokka*_.

_*kyektulu*_, you were on the right track when guessing Dragon Ball Z.[SIZE=-1] Akira Toriyama, the creator of Dragon Ball, has been the character designer for the entire Dragon Quest series. He even did the art for a 1989 anime adaption of the game, which I would pay good money to get my hands on.[/SIZE]


----------



## Quokka

Ok, This one's slightly older than the ps2


----------



## McMurphy

Oh, this looks familiar...I need to think about it, though.


----------



## Stenevor

Defender of the Crown?


----------



## Quokka

That's it, the screenshots from the commodore 64 version.


----------



## Stenevor

My go then, I played and finished this game a long time ago.



Sorry if its a bit obscure.


----------



## Saeltari

Gauntlet?


----------



## Quokka

It's got a bit of a boardgame look to it, is it an early D&D game. The two I remember from the c64 offhand were _Pools of Radiance_ and _Hillsfar?_ (could be wrong on the second title).

Edit: On a second look the graphics are way to good for the old C64, 16 bit I'm thinking, but it's not a game I've played.


----------



## bendoran

thta also looks alot like heroquest on the commodore???


----------



## Stenevor

Some hints. It was an Amiga game from 1990. 
If no one gets it by tonight I'll find something less obscure, if thats allowed?


----------



## polymath

I used to be a games tester for Ocean Software for a few years in the early 1990s, so maybe I shouldn't play this game, but I'm fairly sure this was called World of Empire...and I think it was a bit later than 1990 too.
But if I'm right, someone else have a go because I'm at work and don't really have time to play forum games, worse luck. smilie.


----------



## Stenevor

Ok, the answer was Legend, maybe it was a bit of a hard one, I dont want to ruin the game so heres something a bit easier.



I know someone will get this.


----------



## Quokka

Personaly I don't mind the harder questions and you can always offer more clues if it drags out. Shame I never played Legend at the time, looks like a good game and Polymath was close _Worlds of Legend: Son of the Empire_ was the sequel.

Planescape: Torment  and a quick confession I skipped this one but did play BG, BG2 and NWN2.... and never finished one of them, compulsive restarter for a better party  

Hope no one minds that I post another one straight away, I'm running out the door.


----------



## Stenevor

Sorry if I gave the game answer to quickly. You really should give Planescape Torment a go if you can get hold of it. Much better than BG and NWN in my opinion, great story and characters.
Oh and is the new one Black Tiger?


----------



## Quokka

Your right I should give Torment a go, it was not being able to create your own character that put me off origianly, it was Ice Wind Dale 2 not NWN that I had placeyed before as well.

It is Black Tiger, a great action platfrom and a  game personal favourite from the arcade days 

Bonus point if you can name the RPG elements that made it that bit more interesting than most platformers?


----------



## Stenevor

I cant remember a great deal about Black Tiger, I only played it once or twice at the most. Seem to recall collecting coins to buy stuff though.

Heres a new one, shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## McMurphy

I have no idea...

...Lawnmower Man?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Is it one of the .Hack games for the PS2?


----------



## Stenevor

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Is it one of the .Hack games for the PS2?


 
No. A couple of clues - It first came out on the Dreamcast, you could buy a Trancevibrator for it that vibrated along to the music.


----------



## McMurphy

Rez?


----------



## Stenevor

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Rez?


 
Correct. Its a trippy on rails 3D shooter with great dance music that sort of changes depending on how youre doing. You can pick it up for the PS2, Id recommend it.


----------



## McMurphy

*Immigrant Song*

I must say, I have never played it, but am I crazy?  Doesn't it remind you a bit of Lawnmowerman, though?

Anyway, guess the game the below screenshot was taken from:


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Immigrant Song*

Erik the Lost Viking?


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: Immigrant Song*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Erik the Lost Viking?



Close enough.  The title of this Super Nintendo classic is "Lost Vikings."  It is a bit like Lemmings...but Norse.

Your turn.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Immigrant Song*

Ok

How's about this one?


----------



## Marky Lazer

My mate says it's Alex Kidd. I have to admit I kind of cheated with asking my mate, but I want to submit one of my own!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Correct - ask your friend which one it is and you'll get a bonus point


----------



## Marky Lazer

I'm not aiming for bonus points, just for the next go


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Chicken!

I forget the _exact_ name but is it Diamond Miner for the Amiga?


----------



## Marky Lazer

No, it's a PC game as far as I know, and it doesn't go with that name.


----------



## polymath

I've just been sat here racking my brains to remember this one....and after banging my head on the desk for what seems like forever, I've shaken loose the name....
Digger...
which is like mid 80's, more than half my life ago.
Where did you dredge this from?


----------



## cornelius

digger!!!!


----------



## polymath

lol


----------



## Marky Lazer

It is! Digger rules!


----------



## polymath

Cool, here's two screenshots from a game I was 'completion tester' for, that is, I had to make sure it was finishable.
View attachment a.bmp

View attachment b.bmp


----------



## Marky Lazer

> Where did you dredge this from?


We always played it at elementary school. My teacher was the Digger Champion. I recently found it back on the Net: http://www.digger.org/java.html

For the new game, I have never seen that!


----------



## polymath

Shame, I have great memories of playing this game 60-70 hours a week and being paid to do it. Heaven.

Some clues, which may or may not help are that it was published by Ocean Software and developed by DID (Digital Image Design). The band Alien Sex Fiend released "(this game): The Soundtrack" - the first soundtrack to come from the PC gaming industry - on Anagram Records. And we got some nice reviews 

"The sense of tremendous speed and scale in (this game) is truly awesome. And you're given a remarkable choice of viewpoints on the game's detailed scenery, including an impressive Virtual Cockpit and Holographic Pilot Interface, a Virtual Cockpit Target Lock, and an extremely helpful Navicom display to help you get your bearings." - PC Gamer May 1995

"This game plays quite nicely and Ocean has packed a great deal of care and quality into the animations...the flight simulation in (this game) is unique to say the least."
- CD-ROM Today, May 1995


----------



## Quokka

Inferno?


----------



## polymath

Indeed yes! Thought I said 'yes' to this on Saturday...well, anyway, your go.


----------



## Quokka

Speaking of Ocean, this would have to be amongst the most origional games I have ever played...


----------



## Stenevor

Wizball. I had it for the Atari ST, a classic!


----------



## Quokka

Yep, I had it for the commodore 64. There was just so much to like about that game, originality, gameplay, 2 player teamwork and one of the best soundtracks/effects of the c64.

Your up Stevenor


----------



## Stenevor

PC strategy, exploration type game.


----------



## McMurphy

[SIZE=-1]Champions of Albion?


[/SIZE]


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Don't know, but it looks stunning, visually


----------



## Taltos

"Heroes of Might and Magic 3" Armageddon's Blade expansion -  Conflux city


----------



## polymath

Looks like a cool game, to be sure.


----------



## kyektulu

*The game certainly looks impressive, I think I will have to check this out.*


----------



## Taltos

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *The game certainly looks impressive, I think I will have to check this out.*


There is Heroes of Might and Magic 4 out (and expansions) and 5 is rumored to be in the making.


----------



## polymath

But are they any good? Should I rush out and get #4?


----------



## Taltos

If you like turn based strategy and 4X games, then they are pretty good. 

3 and 4 are somewhat different as 4 is the first game in the series, when the hero is actually on the combat screen. Haven't decided if that is really positive or negative. 

The main negative point for me was that there is no random map generator - the maps are all hand made - it's just a minor nuisance, if you look around  you'll find a lot of user made maps. And there are good scenarios and stand alone maps present in the original installation.


----------



## Stenevor

Taltos said:
			
		

> "Heroes of Might and Magic 3" Armageddon's Blade expansion - Conflux city


 
Correct. Ive only played the original, not the expansion pack. I found it really addictive for a week or so and then lost a bit of interest. There might be a demo version available for you to try before you buy.


----------



## kyektulu

*Your turn Taltos.*


----------



## Taltos

Sorry in a hurry right now and couldn't find a nice online image for the game I wanted to put up   So anyone who wants to go ... be my guest


----------



## Marky Lazer

I'll take that one, then Taltos. An easy one, but this is still in my Top 3 games ever.


----------



## Green

I'll go with Dune.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Technically, that's not correct. Dune was an Adventure I believe, this is Dune2. But your go, because I stole the thread anyway...


----------



## Green

I was thinking Dune 2, but thought that had better graphics 

Ok, here's an old game... I think it was available on all sorts of formats.


----------



## Quokka

Bionic Commando  

(It poped up in the quiz a few pages back but got switched before I had posted).


----------



## Green

Ha! I should have paid more attention 

It was Bionic Commando, well done. Great game, great memories...


----------



## Quokka

Yeah I remember Bionic Commando from the Arcade, was a class game. This next one's maybe a touch older and although dated had some elements that were truly influential to game development.

BTW sorry for the small pic.


----------



## Stenevor

Adventure for the Atari VCS?


----------



## McMurphy

Unless I am misreading the thread path, Quokka has control of the thread at the moment due to his current Commando guess.

Speaking of which, I know I KNOW this one....I got to think back to the Atari 2600 days because I keep getting the title "Kangaroo" stuck in my head even though I know that I am confusing two titles.

Hmm....

WAIT!

Was it Quest of Quini Roo???  Quest of Quintana Roo????  Man, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Quokka

Stenevor was correct with Adventure , one of the first non-text adventure/rpgs, among the first to use random generation for items and the first game ever credited with an 'easter egg' after the author hid his name in the game in protest to Atari's policy of not giving creators credit.

I certainly never played this in 1978 but I do remember playing it and not all that many years ago, though I've no idea how I came to play it on the PC.


----------



## Aes

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Unless I am misreading the thread path, Quokka has control of the thread at the moment due to his current Commando guess.
> 
> Speaking of which, I know I KNOW this one....I got to think back to the Atari 2600 days because I keep getting the title "Kangaroo" stuck in my head even though I know that I am confusing two titles.
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> WAIT!
> 
> Was it Quest of Quini Roo???  Quest of Quintana Roo????  Man, this is driving me nuts.


 Oops sorry, I missed the part about thread flow.   I'll edit my post, and save them for when/if I can get one right. 

Edit:  Ugh, apparently I can't edit my post after X hours/days/whatever have passed.  Again, any mods feel free to axe my previous post.


----------



## Stenevor

My turn then. Space, horror, RPG, FPS. Suprised a sequel never came out.


----------



## McMurphy

Is it a PC or Xbox game?  I don't have a chance if it is.


Wild guess...."Halo"?


----------



## Stenevor

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Is it a PC or Xbox game? I don't have a chance if it is.
> 
> 
> Wild guess...."Halo"?


 
No its not Halo.

Its a PC game. Sorry.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

Looks to me like System Shock 2, but the sequel comment suggests otherwise. 








Feel free to ignore my turn if I'm wrong...


----------



## Quokka

I think your right, which is cool because that screenshot is from my all time favourite rpg   but I'll wiat for the vedict in any case


----------



## Stenevor

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Looks to me like System Shock 2, but the sequel comment suggests otherwise.


 
Correct. I meant a sequel to the sequel would have been nice.


----------



## Quokka

In that case...... *Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention!  *

So many hours of my life have been devoured by SF and SF2, I even played SF2 via emulation a few years back just for nostalgia value lol.

One good thing about looking for games for this thread is you stumble across other ones that you had forgoten all about. This is one of them but it was funny just how much I recalled looking at the screenshots. It should be easy enough to answer so I'll indulge in a few of those screenshots


----------



## Green

It may be easy for some, not for others 

But I'll take a guess at Shinobi. God knows which one.


----------



## polymath

I've definitely played this, but damned if I can remember the name. I'll have to have a think. That beginning of level pic is really annoying me because I know it's obvious.


----------



## Quokka

Green said:
			
		

> It may be easy for some, not for others
> 
> But I'll take a guess at Shinobi. God knows which one.


 
As always its only easy if you know it 

I just thought it had been a really popular game at the time, first in the arcade then converted to consoles. It's not Shinobi though it has alot in common and I think it was from about the same time. There was a strong theme of fighting the communist Russians and of robotics.

The most distinctive part was the visual of the attack/sword strike, as in the 3rd pic.


----------



## polymath

Course it's easy, it's Strider. Quokka, it didn't help that your last comment made me keep thinking "Raid Over Moscow" which was nothing at all like Strider in any way. Bloody great game, Strider.


----------



## polymath

Here's another that's easy if you know it...we had one of these classic arcade games at school, believe it or not. I think it also made it onto the Atari ST.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Micro-machines?


----------



## polymath

Nope, though I did have a very very small hand in testing Micro-Machines, for a couple of days at most, when I very first started at Ocean QA.
(And if I'd started a couple of months earlier, I would have had my name in the credits of Lemmings. Goddamn it!)


----------



## Green

RC Pro-Am?


----------



## McMurphy

Circuit something, right?  or something Circuit......

I will throw out a generic title, then:

World Circuit?


----------



## Green

Indy 500?


----------



## Stenevor

Super Sprint?


----------



## sanityassassin

you have bet me to it stenevor super sprint. I played it on emulation about a year ago still very awkward to play but great as a head to head game


----------



## polymath

Stenevor, yeah, you got it!


----------



## Stenevor

OK. Might be a bit hard this one.






2 pics from the same game.


----------



## Green

You think?


----------



## polymath

I know this one, used to play it all the time...there's no way I can remember the name though. I can't even remember if it was an arcade game or a console game. You have to go round the squares and you get the points if you 'close' a square. The other fellows chase you. I'm sure I remember playing this with an arcade stick which makes me positive it was an arcade game...Erm, erm, erm. As for the name, nope, nothing.


----------



## Quokka

I got no clue on this one


----------



## Stenevor

It was arcade only as far as I know, if any of you have MAME its definately available for it.


----------



## polymath

I keep thinking Qix, but I know it isn't. I only half remember Qix too. This must be more than twenty years old, I'm guessing.


----------



## Stenevor

No,its not Qix. I used to play it at the local youth club around 1983-84, but it was made in 1981.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Old people shouldn't be allowed to play this game  

I have never seen this one, or something that even looks like it.


----------



## kyektulu

Stenevor said:
			
		

> OK. Might be a bit hard this one.



*I have not got a clue, and it looks like no one else has either... any chance you could try us with another one? *


----------



## polymath

Yeah, I second kyektulu's motion.


----------



## Quokka

It's called Amidar (1981). Here's a novel idea it used a joystick and one button for 'jump' but not you when you hit the button all enemy players jump giving a brief period to escape in.

And you play as a gorilla on even and a paint roller on odd numbered levels, against savages and pigs respectively, whilst beating both the pigs and savages to the bannanas in the bonus levels.... of course.


----------



## polymath

Amidar....I remember the name, but don't associate it with the above screenshot.


----------



## Stenevor

Quokka is correct. I'll stick to more recent games in future. Probably.


----------



## Quokka

It's always good to mix it up, having said that here's yet another one from me from the mid 80's


----------



## McMurphy

Xexyz?


----------



## Green

Metroid?


----------



## polymath

Turrican?


----------



## Green

Daddy or chips?


----------



## Quokka

Mcmurphy is closest so far, both games combine alternative stages of running and shooting with spaceship/R-type stages. Though Xexyz was two years later on the NES than this one was in the arcade. Even the spelling is the closest of the guesses so far...


----------



## polymath

Xand Sleena


----------



## Quokka

Thats it


----------



## Green

Can we have something a bit more mainstream for the next one? Us slackers at the back are struggling


----------



## polymath

OK then...slightly more recent


----------



## Marky Lazer

I don't remember a game involving two white boxes with red crosses in them...


----------



## polymath

huh? I see it right there...


----------



## Marky Lazer

Ah... it works now... MAGIC!

However, I don't like racing games and have no idea which one is this...


----------



## Green

I'm not much of a racing fan myself. Is it Flatout?


----------



## polymath

No sir. This game came out on arcade, then console, BTW


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Argh, this is frustrating, I have played this game!

I think it's Cruising USA?


----------



## polymath

Indeedy-deedy! Your go, Winters Sorrow...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ok, well my one's are always easy because I'm not as hardcore as some guys on here, so see below!


----------



## Marky Lazer

I know this! Panzter General or something similar, right?


----------



## polymath

I have zero clue about this one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Crikey!
I didn't think it was _that_ easy!

Yes indeed, Panzer General (I played it on the PS1, but I think the franchise is still going on the PC)


----------



## Marky Lazer

One of my mates was crazy about this game, that's why I know... Rightyo... My turn again. Hurrah.


----------



## Green

No idea, mate


----------



## polymath

One of the Oddworld ones?


----------



## Quokka

One of the Shrek games?


----------



## Marky Lazer

Nope, all wrong so far. It's officialy a German game, I believe, but it was also released with an English name. It's not that old, released around 2002 . It's been released on the PC and also on the Xbox (maybe other consoles but I don't know). That's all the hints for now...


----------



## kyektulu

*Smurfs? 
*


----------



## Quokka

The little known movie conversion of _Police Academy 9: Gnomes on Patrol?_


----------



## Marky Lazer

Well, last hint before I reveal this one: the developer is Innonics.


----------



## Error1312

Is it 'Diggles' ?


----------



## Marky Lazer

That is it. Diggles: The Myth of Fenris!

Your go, Error.


----------



## Green

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Your go, Error.



Bump!


----------



## Green

Ok, I'm going to stick my foot in and take a turn, since error seems to have forgotten all about it...

PC game. Some may get it straight away.


----------



## Marky Lazer

It looks tasty, but I don't have a clue :d


----------



## kyektulu

*Here is a very long shot... micro machines? 
*


----------



## cornelius

how about " hunny I turned the world into a pizza"? 

it looks like one of those paper placemats in a local pizzaplace...


----------



## Netted

is it that Mario Bros game? cant remeber the name, but the one where you have to go round the world + work out which city your in to collect it? basic story about catching an international super-villan i think?


----------



## Green

@Kyektulu - that _was_ a long shot 

@Netted - I have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds funky 

Cornelius is painfully close  Great, great game from the 90s - one of my all time favourites. And another addition to the huge list of "not as good as you remembered it to be when you try an emulated version" games.

If people still can't get it, I'll drop a final clue later on...


----------



## Marky Lazer

I think it's "later" already...


----------



## Quokka

_RISK_...... of a heart attack


----------



## Green

Ok, final clue: Think of it as "Pizza Hut: The Game" (and also imagine what "Rollercoaster: The Game" would be called ). If the owners of Pizza Hut have to deal with Mobsters, dodgy insurance companies and arms dealers.

The publisher was Microprose, I think.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Probably "Pizza Tycoon" then?

EDIT: Yes, it was. I checked 

Here goes:


----------



## McMurphy

Romance of the Three Kingdoms?

I don't which part (if that is right), though.

Is it "X"?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Nope, not any of the RotTK games


----------



## Green

"The Wonder Years: Eastern Promise"?

If there's no such game, there bloody well _should_ be. Fred Savage in oriental slaughter. Bang!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Kengen.


Dynasty Warriors.  3,4, or 5.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Not Dynasty Warriors either.
PS2 Game - first one was one of the 'flagship' titles at the launch of the PS2. This is it's sequel, and a third has been made as well.


----------



## Aes

It has to be Kessen II.


----------



## McMurphy

*Shin Sangoku Musou?*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Aes said:
			
		

> It has to be Kessen II.


 
Correct - your go, Aes


----------



## Aes

This would've stumped most people, but from viewing this thread, we have some pretty trivia-savvy gamers here.  Anyway, feel free to make a guess, or just recoil in disgust as you fight the urge to spoon your eyeballs out:


----------



## Green

Streetfighter VI: The Porno Years.


----------



## Aes

Wow, nothing yet?  Not that this is much of a hint since the pictures pretty much say it all, but this is one of _gayest games_ ever made for the super nintendo.

Edit:  And by gay, I don't mean in the "this sucks omg" way.  The game really is as gay as fairy-winged musclemen clad in purple g-strings amidst a patch of daisys can get.   Even the little cupids accompanying the woman in green show their gayness when they block or kick, as their arms & legs suddenly become quite muscular.


----------



## Green

Ahem. I think you must have missed my post 



			
				Green said:
			
		

> Streetfighter VI: The Porno Years.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Dearie me!
You weren't far off, Green.

I googled around a little and found a game called (and I kid you not) 16-bit Man Sex by Nintendo!

I presume this is the answer and thanks for using some of the more tasteful screenshots!!


----------



## cornelius

aaargh, can't get the title...

Capcom fighters or something like that, or is it SNK after all?


----------



## Aes

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Dearie me!
> You weren't far off, Green.
> 
> I googled around a little and found a game called (and I kid you not) 16-bit Man Sex by Nintendo!
> 
> I presume this is the answer and thanks for using some of the more tasteful screenshots!!


You're on the right track, but that's not the title of the game (or even series) nor does this particular one involve having mansex with your opponent until they pass out.   You just beat them up with big gay punches, kicks, and special moves/combos.

It's a fighting game with an innovate (besides the homosexuality) twist--the combatants are all gifted with the ability to fly.

I'll settle for just the series name.


----------



## Quokka

Cho Aniki

Congrats Aes on finding a truly unusual game.


----------



## Aes

Yup, Quokka wins.  The full title is Cho Aniki: Bakuretsu Rantou Hen.  Seriously though, like anyone should be expected to remember the last part.

For those who may want to read an entertaining review on this game and just how disturbing it is, click here.  That 16-bit mansex game is there too, in the "related stuff" at the bottom of the article.


----------



## Quokka

That's where I found it and I very nearly made a link to it myself.

This one's a little bit different, not a screenshot but all pictures that (at least in my own little mind  ) relate in some way to a particular game?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

hmmm, Kingdom Hearts?
(he says, trying to make sense of a cartoon rabbit, ice cream truck, Paris and snow)


----------



## Quokka

Not kingdom hearts and I think you need to be another console back...


----------



## kyektulu

*Something Disney no doubt... Here is a list of ones that I can think of...

Toy Story

Tarzan

Mulan 

Mickeys Wild Adventure

Peter Pan Adventures In Neverland

Walt Disneys World Quest Magical Racing Tour

Goofys Fun House...

Give me a hint!*


----------



## Marky Lazer

Bambi's little friend is going to rob an icecream van with a chain... That's a game I would I play


----------



## Quokka

It's not Disney I'm afraid and it's not the rabbit but who the rabbit is thats the clue to this one....


----------



## Marky Lazer

Peter Behn?


----------



## Quokka

I have no idea who or what Peter Behn is, so I'm confident in saying, um no  

Only the last pic is a direct clue to the game name, 1 amd 2 are characters, 3 will give the exact game as opposed to the series and 4... well you'd have to have played the game.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Peter Behn did Thumper's voice in Bambi...

Anyway, I'm pretty confident I never played that game.


----------



## Quokka

Bambi must be about the only animated Disney movie Ive _never _seen but no Peter Behn was not a part of this PS1, Singletrac release.


----------



## kyektulu

*Wasnt he called Thumper?

have I got it yet?*


----------



## cornelius

disney's picture game- find the pictures in this setting...


----------



## Sparrahawk

is it twisted metal world tour?

Thumper was a car, sweet tooth was an icecream van and one of the levels was set in paris. The last pic is obviously some twisted metal. (i hope)


----------



## Quokka

Sparrahawk said:
			
		

> is it twisted metal world tour?
> 
> Thumper was a car, sweet tooth was an icecream van and one of the levels was set in paris. The last pic is obviously some twisted metal. (i hope)


 
Thats the one, it was basically demolition derby with weapons but the handling and controls were so good that it actually played as a really fun and strategic third person shooter, one of the shared special weapons was a freeze ray attack that normally meant a whole lot more was coming at you while you was sitting there, hence pic 4. 

I spent way too many hours on TM: world tour, unfortunately they changed creaters after 1 & 2 and the next couple sucked sooo badly.

Your turn Sparrahawk


----------



## Sparrahawk

err......... can someone else take this one, i haven't the faintest idea how to attach pics.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Woot! Of course!


----------



## Aes

That looks like one of the Adventures of Lolo games.


----------



## Aes

So, does that mean I got it, or...what happened?


----------



## McMurphy

Aes said:
			
		

> So, does that mean I got it, or...what happened?



I am pretty sure you guessed correctly, and, since there has been plenty of time to have your guess confirmed, I would say go ahead and give the rest of us another unidentified game.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Sorry, forgot about this, but it isn't what Aes said. It's a game on the MSX...

Damn, that hint made me feel old...


----------



## Red Phoenix

i have absolutely no clue.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Hmm... I guess I'll put something else on... It was Eggerland Mystery...


----------



## Aes

Titus the Fox?  Never played it, but it's the only game/series/whatever I can think of that features a humanized fox as the player character.  Google image search seems to agree with me, too.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Correct, you're up Aes!


----------



## Aes

This one was definitely one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Void Dragon

it's something with submarines?


----------



## Aes

Hmm, perhaps I dug a little too deep into obscurity and/or a little too far into the past.  No one else wants to take a stab t it?


----------



## Green

Pink Adventures Of Submarine Sam.

Or "PASS" for short


----------



## sanityassassin

think it has more to do with the little diver rather than the subs


----------



## kyektulu

*I am sure I have played this game b4... It is going top annoy me untill I remember the name now... 
*


----------



## Aes

A few (sorta) hints:

 - Yes, the little guy (diver? hahaha) is the one you control.  That 'snorkel' is really a remote control antenna.  Too bad the only buttons seem to be "stop" and "go."

 - Those aren't submarines, they're robots.  They can be as smart or as dumb as you make them.

 - It's a puzzle-style game.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I think you just drew this yourself in MsPaint


----------



## Aes

If it was drawn in MS paint by me, it'd look a lot worse. 

Bah, okay, I'll just give it to you guys:  Robot Odyssey

You progressed through the game's puzzles by building logic circuits inside your robots, which is what tells them how to behave and interact with the world around them.

It was actually assigned as roughly 1/3 of my middle school computer class.  Win? 

Anyway, here's something that is (hopefully) easier:






Edit:  Interesting thing about the Eggerland Mystery game from a few posts ago...it was the predecessor to the Lolo series.  Whew, at least now I know I'm not completely insane for believing they were somehow linked.


----------



## Quokka

Dungeon Master 2: The Legend of Skullkeep


----------



## Aes

Oops, maybe that one was too easy.  Good game for its time though!  You're up.


----------



## Quokka

This one shouldn't be that hard either  .


----------



## Marky Lazer

But on the other hand, maybe it is...


----------



## Taltos

It should be either "Betrayal at Krondor" or "Betrayal in Antara" - based on the Feist books. 

Krondor was fun, especially writing program to decipher the chest locks.  Oh, the memories.


----------



## Quokka

Yep, was Betrayal at Krondor. Released twice, firstly in 93 then again for free in 97 to promote Betrayal at Antara.


----------



## Taltos

Another easy one ... at least it should be


----------



## cornelius

Star wars episode XXIV: Lucas finally get's it and is send of with a crappy plain into space part II


----------



## Quokka

Is that Elite?

Edit: Nope, had a rethink and the graphics were WAY to good for mid 80's (never played Elite but a mate of mine always raved about it) and it did lead me to Elite 2, Star Flight, Star Control and finally... Star Control 2?


----------



## Taltos

something has eaten the image ... at least it seems so. But Quokka is right its Star Control 2. Sadly the best game of the series ... 3 was a big dissapointment.


----------



## Quokka

and moving right along...


----------



## Quokka

A couple of hints and extra screenshots, this game was graphically about as good as the commodore 64 got.

Starting out as an action/ rpg you run around fighting knights and competing in archery, arm wrestling and gambling contests, whilst you try convincing different guilds to join you. Once you have your army it switches to more of a strategy, all so you can wrest the crown back from an evil upsurper/uncle robin hood style  .


----------



## Taltos

Is it "Iron Lord", the images seems to be familiar - but I've never own a Amiga


----------



## cornelius

has to be Ironlord indeed


----------



## Quokka

Yep thats it, was a fairly decent game for its time. Made the attempt atleast in mixing genres. I always thought the first person sword fighting was cool, you had to move the joystick in different directions to strike and parry from different angles. Though the arm wrestling (where you had to quickly move the joystick right-left aka hyper sports) was murder on your joysticks.


----------



## Taltos

Another PC screnshot for your amusement:


----------



## Green

Is this X2: The Threat, or something like that?


----------



## Taltos

Nope, but close.


----------



## Green

X1: The Vague Hint of Danger?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

X3: The Last Stand?

Oh wait, that's something else - how about X3: Reunion?

btw, all I see is a small red *x* but I thought I'd have a guess anyway


----------



## Taltos

wrong and wrong again - game type is correct, game itself is much older thats all the hints you'll get today


----------



## Green

Freelancer? Freeloader? Toploader? Maroon 5?

Elite: The Threat?


----------



## Thadlerian

Is that Privateer 2: The Darkening?


----------



## Taltos

Correct Thadlerian. I think this is the first game I played which required CD switching. Nice story and great actors in the video sequences.


----------



## Green

First game like that I played was Jedi Knight, I think (with it's dodgy FMVs). Or an old SWAT game where you knew which "random" mission was coming up by which CD it asked for


----------



## Thadlerian

Bear with me till tomorrow, will find you an easy one then


----------



## Thadlerian

All right, in which game can heavy traffic be solved with a junction like this?


----------



## Marky Lazer

Transport Tycoon!


----------



## Thadlerian

That's right! Transport Tycoon Deluxe, to be precise.


----------



## Marky Lazer




----------



## Winters_Sorrow

It looks like the original Warcraft game if I'm correct.


----------



## Marky Lazer

You _are_ correct.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Marvellous.

Let's see who can get this one.


----------



## Green

R-Type? God knows which one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

It is the original, one and only (IMO  ) R-Type.

Your go, Green m'lad.


----------



## Green

Ha! At last...

Ok, here's some pics from one of the best computer games ever made. Sorry for the small sizes.


----------



## Taltos

Too easy: "X-Com 2: Terror from the Deep"


----------



## Sparrahawk

I loved that game, except i could never unlock the right technology to initiate the final mission. UFO: Enemy Unknown was great too, many hours were lost playing that on my Amiga (most of them lost on changing disc every 5 minutes).


----------



## Taltos

IIRC you needed a live alien commander - from one of the bigger ships. I think I played at least three times through the first two games.  

The favourite part was, when one of my bases in mediteranean was targeted for attack one time every week, the kill ratio guys in that base got was enormous. 

Didn't like the third though and didn't even try the fourth one. 

And as a added trivia: there is a book by a russian author Vassiljev, which was written after playing X-Com. Was a nice nostalgic story for me.


----------



## Green

Yup, was TFTD. Great game. Me and my mate used to take it in turns playing it - 2 hours each, then swap over. Who said "geek"?

I never completed it - I too got stuck in the tech tree somewhere, looking for a live alien of some sort. I remember one level on a ship where I went through the whole thing about 4 times (literally) from room to room, looking for the last surviving baddy.

Turned out he was behind a door in one of the bathrooms


----------



## Sparrahawk

Me and a friend used to start the game and split the team between us, each moving and equiping our own soldiers. It was a good way of making a one player game into a multiplayer and made the whole experience more enjoyable.

And i lost count of the live alien commanders that i stunned to try and get the final mission. Invading alien bases was the best fun, popping in the command centre and firing a stun worked wonders. lol.


----------



## Green

I got all misty eyed about it yesterday and downloaded an abandonware version for DOSBox  The music got me all nostalgic... I'm going to give it more of a whirl today, around writing up my thesis


----------



## Taltos

Ok, if we are going nostalgic, who remembers this one


----------



## Thadlerian

Never seen it before, but from looking at it, I'll make a wild guess: The first Heroes of Might & Magic game?


----------



## Taltos

Nope... the next commentary from me will be on correct answer or on monday ... whatever comes first


----------



## Marky Lazer

Warlords?


----------



## Taltos

Actually it's "Warlords II" -  but close enough  Your turn.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Edit: I dunno why and how... but for a bigger pic go here: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pam27gy.png


----------



## Void Dragon

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Edit: I dunno why and how... but for a bigger pic go here: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pam27gy.png


 
because you used the wrong link

here you go:


----------



## Animaiden

Is it Secret Agent?


----------



## Quokka

He reminds me of the old atari game HERO, was there a later pc game?


----------



## Marky Lazer

Animaiden said:
			
		

> Is it Secret Agent?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Animaiden

Try this one


----------



## Green

It's not the Gina Sisters, or whatever it was called, is it?


----------



## Thadlerian

Cool, that's Jill of the Jungle!

I used to play it ages ago. Pretty cool platform with some innovative weapons and polymorphs.


----------



## Green

Wtf is a polymorph? One of those grey squares?


----------



## Thadlerian

Green said:
			
		

> Wtf is a polymorph? One of those grey squares?


No, I meant that you can morph into a frog, fireball-spewing bird or torpedo-shooting fish at certain locations.


----------



## Animaiden

Yep, it is Jill of the Jungle.  Glad someone else played it, no one I know has.


----------



## Aes

Was it an old PC game?  If so, I think I've played it a few times at a friend's place, way back in the days.  Neat.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I used to play it in highschool. As with most games, I sucked.


----------



## Thadlerian

Ok, I'll be a bit harder on you this time:






Excellent hotseat game, which one?


----------



## Quokka

Jones in the fast lane


----------



## Thadlerian

Yep, that's the one!


----------



## Quokka

This one was a damn good wrestling game for its time.


----------



## Taltos

According to http://pwse.net/articles/80swresvidgames.html it should be *MatMania - the Pro Wrestling Network (Exciting Hour). *Or am I wrong ?


----------



## Quokka

Nope that's it, I was randomly searching through mame when I came across this one and as soon as I did I remembered playing it at a local deli (and that I never got past about the 3 opponent). Looks like it's original title was _Mat Mania _though I'm pretty sure I knew it as _The Exciting Hour._

Your up Taltos


----------



## Taltos

Lets try another PC game:


----------



## Red Phoenix

is it : "Oh know the scary red thing is going to destroy us all!!!" ?


----------



## Taltos

Didn't figure it ill be taht hard  ok, 1 more screen and a hint - it's a game froma a series that has already been discussed in this thread. Now for the image:


----------



## Taltos

okay, replying to myself is not a really good sign ... anyways last clue: 




hopefully this will be enough


----------



## cornelius

a privateer remake?


----------



## Taltos

Ok, I give up  , somebody else give another question 

About my question ... solution is easy, when you look at the last image upper right corner.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Is it X com? 

Never heard of that anyway...


----------



## Sparrahawk

Was it x-com starfighter or something like that?  I never played any of the x-com games after 'terror from the deep' so i'm not quite sure of the name.

While we're on the subject of x-com, my friend bought UFO:aftermath and UFO Aftershock last week. They are basically an updated version of UFO; Enemy Unknown with a few things taken out but enough of the original gameplay left in. I'd definately recommend 'Aftermath' to anyone feeling nostalgic about X-com.


----------



## Thadlerian

Taltos said:
			
		

> Ok, I give up  , somebody else give another question


Right you are, another one from me:
Please, please tell me someone's played this game?


----------



## Green

Is it that Nomad Soul game?


----------



## Thadlerian

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## kyektulu

*Yet again I dont have a clue, I will go out on a limb, 

Metal Gear Solid?*


----------



## Thadlerian

No, no.

Some hints: A Massive Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game, developed in my home country.


----------



## scalem X

A role playing game?
The background sure looks familiar.
Can you also jump in vehicles?


----------



## chump

Anarchy  online


----------



## Thadlerian

That's right, Chump! Your turn!

(Yeah, you can use various vehicles in AO)


----------



## chump

Here is the new screen shot


----------



## Quokka

Smash TV! ah the memories mayhem, death and giveaway toasters


----------



## chump

That is correct. (Dont forget about the years supply of good meat.)


----------



## Quokka

This game was all about getting to a rock concert at a city that you kept seeing just around the next bend and I spent a ridiculous amount of time when I was younger trying to finish it..... as it turns out this one has no ending  .


----------



## Green

I have no idea, but there's no way that kid can skateboard faster than a car.


----------



## Quokka

Probably not, from memory the cars kept coming up from behind you, some were nice and went slow enough so that you could grab onto the bumper and get a lift for a bit, others just ran you over  . Other than the obvious this game was all about drinking coke and recycling.


----------



## Green

I'd run a skateboarder over if I could, too


----------



## Quokka

The Game room seems to be alot busier then it has been for awhile so I thought I'd resurect an old thread. Easy enough game just post a screenshot or description of a game (they're usually computer games but feel free to use your imagination) to be guessed... but you have to get the current one before you can add one of your own .





Forget the commodore64 game above and we'll start with a slightly easier one.


----------



## scalem X

alone in the dark?


----------



## Somni

I was thinking resident evil.  The person in blue looks like Jill Valentine.


----------



## Quokka

Yep Jill Valentine standing at the entrance in the begining of the first Resident Evil. Great game with some of the worst voice acting you'll ever hear.

Your up Somni


----------



## Cayal

That lock picking comment is a complete embarrassment. Leon in Resident Evil 4 isn't too flash either.


----------



## Somni

Does someone else want to post one? I am out of ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## Green

I'll go. This is one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Lenny

EDIT: Maybe not.

Ignore.


----------



## Lucien21

Pilot Wings on the SNES.


----------



## Quokka

That looks like it was another winner for Nintendo, I wouldn't know i was a sega kid .


----------



## Sephiroth

Me too.  Master System then Megadrive.  

Borrowed a mate's SNES once in exchange for my Megadrive, to play all his games.


----------



## Quokka

Yep the Megadrive was a great console but I missed alot of great games on the NES/SNES my first Nintendo games were Mario Cart and Goldfinger on the N64


----------



## Sephiroth

First one I can _remember _was _Link, the Legend of Zelda_ on NES, I used to see another of my friends playing that when I went 'round to his.  I could only have been eight or nine, I think.  

But I've never owned a Nintendo console, funnily enough.  I'm pretty ace at Mario Cart, nonetheless, but I get whipped at Goldfinger.


----------



## Lucien21

Seeing as i'm positive i'm right here's the next pic.


----------



## Green

Yeah, you were right  For those who never owned a SNES - shame on you. Probably the best console ever made (in terms of sheer fun, anyway). Maybe my judgement is clouded, though - its peak also coincided with me becoming a teenager who enjoyed playing computer games.

Lucien, no idea what that game is, but looks like it could be another SNES game


----------



## Quokka

Neither do I but is it just me or is that guy wearing 3d glasses?


----------



## Talysia

That one is so familiar, but I can't remember the title! Oh, and I agree - the SNES was a great little console.


----------



## Lucien21

Green said:


> Lucien, no idea what that game is, but looks like it could be another SNES game


 
Yes, but in tribute to the Sega people this screenshot was a Megadrive one.

It's a B movie inspired classic.


----------



## Sephiroth

*runs in excitedly waving his hand in the air*



_Zombies Ate My Neighbours!!!_


Yay, I got one!  



That means I get to go next, right?!


----------



## Lucien21

Correct.

_Zombies ate my Neighbours_ was a great game.

Loved *Strider* as well. A Capcom classic released on about every format known to man.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, you're too good!  



Yeah, it was one of my favourite Megadrive games.  

I always remember the anti-gravity room; I think it was near the end.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, the Megadrive, how I loved thee..... The console of my childhood, it truly was!


----------



## Lucien21




----------



## Green

I have absolutely no idea, so I'll just guess with "Heroquest." I think they made a computer game out of that, anyway.


----------



## Lucien21

Nope not "Heroquest".

It came out for the Amiga and PC and weirdly enough there was a SNES version.


----------



## scalem X

It does seem like an earlier version of a game I once played:

But I forgot the name: druids/mages/sorcerers/...
something like that.


----------



## Quokka

It looks a bit similar to _A Bards Tale?_


----------



## Lucien21

Here is the games Big Bad.


----------



## Quokka

which would make it _Advanced Dungeons and Dragons: Eye of the Beholder_. Should have known AD&D atleast as I played a few of them on the C64, Pools of Radiance, Hill-something-or-other.


----------



## Quokka

Pretty sure thats right so I'll post the next one and I can't help but stick with the RPG theme 

This one plays very similar to Final Fantasy and is one of the few games (IMO) that could also compete with it as far as the plotline went. (Names edited out to not make it too easy).


----------



## Sephiroth

I'll guess _Chrono Trigger_ for the SNES, which I haven't played, but which I've heard is excellent.  Although I don't remember it looking like that....


----------



## Mithridelle

Is Sephy losing his memory...?


----------



## Quokka

Its not Chrono Trigger but the two games were out pretty much at the same time and didn't I mention that I never owned a SNES


----------



## Quokka

Sephiroth said:


> Ah, you're too good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was one of my favourite Megadrive games.
> 
> I always remember the anti-gravity room; I think it was near the end.


 
And the giant mechanical ape


----------



## Lucien21

Phantasy Star 4.


----------



## Quokka

That was it, probably the second best rpg (imo) on the sega megadrive, very similar to the FF series in gameplay and depth of stroyline with some nice anime cutscenes, from memory stills not animation but it was a 16 bit console after all


----------



## Lucien21

Here's one from the intro sequence to my favourite game of all time.


----------



## scalem X

rayman?


----------



## Lucien21

no!!


----------



## Quokka

It looks like a Warner Brothers cartoon but I cant think of a bugs bunny game worthy of anyones 'best ever'  The bird made me think of Earthworm Jim?


----------



## Lucien21

Nope. 

Small hint my fav genre is Point and Click adventure games


----------



## JDP

Is is Day of the Tentacle?


----------



## Lucien21

You are correct.


----------



## Green

Damn! I knew that as well. All these bloody hard ones and the only one I know is gone before I get home.


----------



## Green

Ok, bored of waiting for TDP, so I'll post my own  Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## scalem X

I'm almost sure I've played this. But I don't remember the name.


----------



## Green

Hint 1:

It's not a PS3 game


----------



## scalem X

more like windows 3.11?
dungeon quest or something that sounds like that?


----------



## McMurphy

It sure looks like Shadowgate.  Yes?

Ugh, now that I look again, I don't remember spells and character attributes in it....


----------



## Green

No, not Shadowgate.

Hint 2:

Bowser never stood a chance in this game.

Not that he was even in it.

These hints may not be very helpful.


----------



## McMurphy

Wait.  Is it Mordor?


----------



## Green

Lol. Did you Google this baby, by any chance?

Yup, Mordor goodness it was.


----------



## McMurphy

Green said:


> Lol. Did you Google this baby, by any chance?
> 
> Yup, Mordor goodness it was.



Google makes an excellent Watson.  Meaning, it never seems to complain if I take all the credit. 

Okay, identify the game that the following screen capture is from.


----------



## Quokka

I havent played a car combat game since Twisted Metal 2 which I was a huge fan of, but it doesnt look like that, is it one of the vigilante 8 games?


----------



## McMurphy

Quokka said:


> I havent played a car combat game since Twisted Metal 2 which I was a huge fan of, but it doesnt look like that, is it one of the vigilante 8 games?




Nope, it is neither Twisted Metal or Vigilante 8.

Hint #1:  The game came out exclusively for the Playstation 2.


----------



## zedlav

Didn't Smuggler's Run have similar vehicle designs (never played it, just saw screenshots of it some time ago)?


----------



## McMurphy

zedlav said:


> Didn't Smuggler's Run have similar vehicle designs (never played it, just saw screenshots of it some time ago)?




Oh, I don't know.  I have never played Smuggler's Run.  

Second hint:  The game out in 2005.


----------



## Quokka

Wikipedia is telling me its _Jak X: Combat Racer_

Good Game? looks like something I'd have enjoyed... not that I own a PS2


----------



## McMurphy

Quokka said:


> Wikipedia is telling me its _Jak X: Combat Racer_
> 
> Good Game? looks like something I'd have enjoyed... not that I own a PS2



Wikipedia did not lead you astray.  You got control of the thread. 

Jak X is a great game, but I don't recommend it for Playstation 3 owners (only PS2).  There is a horrible saving glitch that will make sure you get no where.


----------



## Quokka

OK leaving consoles for a bit, here's one from the golden age of arcade games AKA my childhood 

Sure its a Bubble Bubble rip off but it was still fun...


----------



## Green

Bibble Bebble?


----------



## McMurphy

Oh!  Now, I never played the arcade version, but this game made it into my NES more than a few times. 

Snow Brothers, correct?

Great game.


----------



## Quokka

Yep thats it, very similar to Bubble Bobble but with 'boss battles' good fun


----------



## McMurphy

Quokka said:


> Yep thats it, very similar to Bubble Bobble but with 'boss battles' good fun




I remember the frustration towards my friend during the boss battles.  It seemed so much easier to just go solo.

Anyway, I will keep the games in the NES years with the following pic:


----------



## McMurphy

Hint #1:

This NES game was centered around a '80s cartoonish mascot for a large pizza chain.


----------



## Green

This rings a bell. Erm... Pizza Hut Delivery Boy?


----------



## Durandal

That would be "Yo! Noid", I think. And you're truly evil for making me remember that.


----------



## McMurphy

Durandal said:


> That would be "Yo! Noid", I think. And you're truly evil for making me remember that.




What was there not to love about a game that came with expired pizza coupons and demanded a forced reset of the system if you, god forbid, tied an opponent at a pizza eating contest?

You are right, by the way.  The thread is all your's.


----------



## Durandal

McMurphy said:


> What was there not to love about a game that came with expired pizza coupons and demanded a forced reset of the system if you, god forbid, tied an opponent at a pizza eating contest?
> 
> You are right, by the way. The thread is all your's.


 
All right, then. Here we go:

View attachment 15474

Keepin' it old-school.


----------



## Talysia

That looks so familiar!  I'll have to dust my brain off and have another look a bit later.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Isn't it Rocket Knight for the Sega Megadrive (or Genesis in the States)


----------



## Durandal

Winters_Sorrow said:


> Isn't it Rocket Knight for the Sega Megadrive (or Genesis in the States)


 
Rocket Knight it is. Loved that game.

The thread's all yours...


----------

